# best thermostat for beardy ??



## bebaz (Apr 11, 2012)

having just set up my 4x2x2 viv for my 10 month old beard, I'm looking for a thermostat to control the basking spot lamp.
I've checked a few out on the market from habistat to lucky reptile to komodo, all ranging from £22 -£50 . i was tempted to just go with the habistat one because i have one on my corn snake viv ,,, but I've noticed the max temp on the dial only goes to 92f. do i need to set it to at 105f for his basking spot or am i thinking about it wrong ???


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

You can use a normal range thermostat where you have to experiment and move the probe about to get the correct basking temperature, or you can opt for a higher range thermostat such as this
Essex Reptile - Habistat Dimming Thermostat HIGH RANGE 600w

then you can place the probe on the basking spot instead


----------



## marcel27 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you are looking in that price range, The komodo 300w stat seems to do the trick, can't really fault it and you can find it for around 30 quid.


----------



## bebaz (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks , marcel I think the Komodo one was the cheapest of the 3 too, do u know if that one is a pulsing one for a light bulb, or just an on/off one, thanks.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

bebaz said:


> having just set up my 4x2x2 viv for my 10 month old beard, I'm looking for a thermostat to control the basking spot lamp.
> I've checked a few out on the market from habistat to lucky reptile to komodo, all ranging from £22 -£50 . i was tempted to just go with the habistat one because i have one on my corn snake viv ,,, but I've noticed the max temp on the dial only goes to 92f. do i need to set it to at 105f for his basking spot or am i thinking about it wrong ???


To gain the correct thermal gradient within the vivarium, you must concentrate on 3 temperatures areas within.
1) The warm end
2) The cool end
3) The basking spot

You are correct the basking spot should be around 105F.
The warm end should be around 90F and the cool end 80F.

The thermostat probe should be situated in a place (usually the middle) so that you can tweak the thermostat to get a constant temperature in both the cool and warm ends around that of what I have quoted above. Completely ignore what the dial says.

To then gain the correct basking temperature, you should raise or lower your basking spot under the bulb until you get a steady temperature of around 105F.

Any of the *dimming* thermostats available on the market will be suitable for this job. The Komodo one mentioned would not be suitable. :2thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Habistat *Dimmer *wins for me everytime :2thumb:


----------



## bebaz (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, I think habistat will be the best choice then.


----------

